# A few shots of my finished Space Pod



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Here are a few pics of the finished pod, with it's rotating core lights and scratchbuilt interior roof w/ escape hatch. Enjoy!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

And a few shots of the progress on my Chariot.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

The Space Pod looks great and the Chariot is coming along nicely. Beautiful work!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

What color is that orange? I'm going to wait on the Chairot until the problems are worked out with the wheels and tracks.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work, Thanks for sharing your pics.

Dave


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

The orange I used is Testors spray can color "International Orange". The silver colors are Metalizer Aluminum, and the darker is Steel plate. ( I didn't buff them out to a shine. I just sealed them with Metalizer sealer )

Thanks for the comments. I contacted Moebius about the tread problems. I'll let you guys know what I hear from them.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Very Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

What tread problems? Others seems to be able to use them without issue.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Job Mate!!!

Looks real good..And the Chariot is comming along nicely:thumbsup:


BP


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Very nice. Your attention to detail is awesome. I lack the patience but share your passion.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Scorpitat said:


> The orange I used is Testors spray can color "International Orange". The silver colors are Metalizer Aluminum, and the darker is Steel plate. ( I didn't buff them out to a shine. I just sealed them with Metalizer sealer )
> 
> Thanks for the comments. I contacted Moebius about the tread problems. I'll let you guys know what I hear from them.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Do you spray the Metalizer Aluminum as you would any spray paint?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

gareee said:


> What tread problems? Others seems to be able to use them without issue.


Really? 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228653


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes Admiral. It comes in the Testors "ModelMaster" paint line, in a "rattle" can. Supposedly, once applied, you can buff out the paint with a cloth, to achieve a shiny metal finish. But I've always used it in the "rough" finished look. To me, it simulates metal panels better that way. ( I used metalizers for my 350 scale NX-01, and was very pleased with the results. Pics of the ship are in my gallery pics. )

They have a "sealer" you can spray on it that seals it very well, and protects the finish from scuffing.

Hope that helps you, Admiral. Best of luck!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Your NX-10 looks awesome.. I'd LOVE to build that kit, but what's kept holding me back was the aztec paint scheme.. I think without it it'll probably look like hell, and I just can't imagine trying to mask off something like that with tape.

(And a $30 paint mask for it just feels far too much like being "milked".)


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

The NX-01 is a nice kit, and I was hesitant about the vinyl templates as well, but they really DID make the process less of a headache. Lou makes a fantastic product, and I might even get his smaller set for the small NX-01 kit in the future. The finished hull pattern is stunning, when done well, and makes the kit look more realistic, to be sure.

I just wish I had found a decent priced light kit to put in it. At the time, I wasn't very wiring savvy, but with my lighting of the core on my Space Pod, I wish I had found these pre-wired LED sets back then! Oh well, maybe some day, I'll attempt another NX-01. I know alot of modelers didn't find the ship, or series, that great, but to me it represents early starship design, and I love the shape of it. ( Besides, I loved the whole storyline with them fighting to save earth from the Xindi! )

Best of luck in your building, and good luck with all your future kits. Keep our hobby alive, and thriving!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I've always gone cheap lighting my models with christmas lights, because the hobby and 100% accuracy just isn't that important to me, as long as I have something the has lights, and looks like the original model.

If I had the time, and unlimited resources, I'd probably consider it, but a $100 light set just isn't worth $100 to me.... especially wen I see animated led lit up stuff at retail selling for $10 and under.

When polar lights was around, I recall people doing decal sheets for FREE and posting them for others to print out and use, but it seems that the days of hobbyists helping each other out just for the hobby's sake are gone, because there are few bucks to be mode off it now.


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

So the escape hatch is a Delorean Rim  (well it looks like it anyway)

Your pod is very nice and well done


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree Gareee,
that's why I share finds and items of interest on here with others, so we can all benefit from the "gems" we discover. I told others about that LED set I used for my Pod core, and at 20 dollars, I understand the guy I got it from is thriving from selling them at that price. It helped US out, and HIM as well! I can't see some of the prices asked for stuff as well sometimes, but with a little thinking and ingenuity, the people on here usually come up with something equally as good looking, if not better. That's why I put up another post with a link showing a video of my core lights in action. A little thought went a long way for me....LOL.


And yes DMC-12, I sanded down an extra rim I had from the old Back to the Future Delorean kit, painted the outside black, and glued it in place on my scratchbuilt ceiling insert. I figured that the outside hatch just HAD to have an INSIDE opening as well! Especially since the back door shows the interior very well!

Thanks for looking and the kind words, and good luck in your building!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Scorp,
Me Likey! 
Would you mind giving a brakedown of the order you built your pod in?

for example, I built the cabin , shell (sides, back wall and bottom) and frontplate/dashboard console as separate chunks.

I cut the pins from the floor of the cabin and slid that in place and then attached the front plate sort of a back to front sequence.

I'm thinking a better way to go next time would be to still build the cabin but attach the dash this time. and change the shell to include the front plate but not the bottom . so the order would be to build the cabin, put it into the shell then attach the whole deal to the bottom plate. Sort of a top to bottom sequence

what think ye?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Lou, 
I built it mostly in separate sections. I did the base, along with the core lights & landing gear 1st. ( I also fabricated some rear step plates to fit onto the rear landing gear. That way Will Robinson doesn't break his neck falling out oof the pod! ) Then, I did the interior. I painted all the outside pieces and detailed them appropriately, and assembled in this order:

!.) Glued interior in place, after filing out spaces for the wiring and circuitboard to go.

2.) Glued the exterior walls in place, routing my wiring behind them, along the cabin interior. I then glued down the circuitboard, and tacked the wiring into place with superglue. It sits nicely on the floor, right under the main console.

3.) Made sure the core lights still worked, so I didn't have it all together, and find out I did something wrong!

4.) I measured, fabricated my new interior ceiling panel, with the escape door, and put it in place.

5.) Put the front piece in place. (gluing it loosely, since it's where the circuitboard sits behind. ) Just in case I ever need to access it again, I won't be tearing the front to shreds.

6.) I pressed the rear of the pod into place. ( It isn't glued in. It holds very well without any glue at all! )

7.) Placed the top piece on the ship. ( Also not glued in place because it fits very well )

That's about it Lou. Oh, and made sure the lights worked once again, with a sigh of relief. LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks muchly!

a bottom-up sequence. It's really neat to see the different methods folks use.
I'll second what you said about the rear shell wall...I only glued it as a precaution. that baby is tight!

thanks again for letting me pick yer brain

cheers


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

gareee said:


> If I had the time, and unlimited resources, I'd probably consider it, but a $100 light set just isn't worth $100 to me.... especially wen I see animated led lit up stuff at retail selling for $10 and under.


Others feel it's worth it for their builds. If you find some with 24 or 32 LEDs that will fit the pod or J2 for $10 let me know. Haven't seen anything like that at Wally World of the Dollar Store. For $10, I'd think it wouldn't last long.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually, we're starting to see Christmas stuff stocked in the stores now, a perfect time for scavenger hunting.

The rotating led light strings that showed up for the polar J2 were actually from wedding supply websites, and were for floral arrangements. I might still have the websites's address in my unbuilt chrome J2 box. with any luck at all, they are still around.

(And while I didn't see any motion led strings yet, I have seen some led light sets already out under 10...one of the 60 light sets might end up in my seaview, instead of the string I was test fitting a few weeks ago...)


----------

